
Robert Mugabe has pardoned all female prisoners in Zimbabwe - chirau
https://www.newsday.co.zw/2016/05/26/mugabe-empties-female-prisons/
======
fgandiya
They did something similar in 2014 because the prisons were over crowded
then[0].

To be honest, I don't know what the future is for Zimbabwe. Nothing really
seems to work properly and we don't have money to do anything.

They are going to introduce bond notes pretty soon to ease the liquidity
crisis, but none of the citizens want to use them. The government say that
there's only going to be $200 million dollars worth and they're pegged to the
US dollar, but they might pull a fast one to pay off the national debt.

I guess it's time to move to another country. Any suggestions?

[0][https://www.newsday.co.zw/2014/02/17/president-
pardons-2-000...](https://www.newsday.co.zw/2014/02/17/president-
pardons-2-000-prisoners/)

------
petecooper
Unrelated to the story, the title currently ends with `(co.zw)` as the
website. This is actually a valid ccTLD for Zimbabwe, not a 'short' domain
released in the past few years.

Is it straightforward enough to change the HN software to detect Zim domains
correctly?

